

I own a semi-popular fake Facebook thread maker.  How should i monetize it? - ptm

Some time back I started a fake Facebook thread tool.  It quickly hit reddit and other sites and got popular.  I thought the traffic will die out soon, but more than a year later i'm still getting 50K-150K pageviews/month.<p>Is there any easy way to make 50-100$/month from this site ?
======
fakelvis
Micropayments to remove a small watermark?

Some people would never pay, so making the watermark huge and ugly wouldn't be
a good idea as you would lose a large amount of new users coming to you
through WoM from pleased, existing users.

… but a small yet visible watermark, removed for $1?

I'm not sure about the possible ROI, but it's a thought.

------
petervandijck
Don't think there's an easy way to monetize this, no. Paid links to other,
monetizable Facebook-related services?

------
dotcoma
plaster it with adsense - what else? - and see how much it makes.

~~~
ptm
I tried that some time back. It did not work. I also the got the feeling that
this was dragging my other sites' adsense earnings.

So I took it off.

~~~
slig
I've had that experience too: a site with low quality for AdSense that would
drag down the entire account.

------
revorad
What is a fake Facebook thread tool?

~~~
ptm
A tool to create those fake Facebook threads. Something like this -
<http://i.imgur.com/KutR7.png>

